

Google owns duck.com. Shouldn't it belong to DuckDuckGo? - quink

They got it in the On2 acquisition and haven't used it since, except to make it redirect to google.com.<p>I mean, sure, they can do with it whatever they want. It just strikes me as being a bit anti-"Don't be evil" and it'd be good policy if they at least made a secret deal to transfer it or whatnot or transfer it covertly and quietly through a third party.<p>And surely it's better than avoiding bad press if DuckDuckGo ever becomes mainstream-popular.
======
melvinram
Do we really need yet another discussion of this?
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=duck.com](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=duck.com)

